# Eska outboard



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I was given a 5HP Eska outboard by my aunt a while back and was wondering if anybody has experience with these. It appears to be a basic air cooled tecumseh lawn mower type engine. Can I run this thing out of the water to test it out? Do these even have a reverse? Are they worth anything? I'm thinking of just getting rid of it.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I had an old 2 hp ran great. I turned the outboard around and flipped the handle for reverse


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

yea you can fire her out of water if it's the air cooled job I think it is,,,dose it have large cooling fins on the cyl head exposed to air?
And nope no reverse,,,if it has sat for a long time it is doubtful it will run anyway but who knows it might
As for value,well they are not worth very much in running condition,so in old not running condition well you get the idea,but on the brite side if you keep her they are pretty dependible little motors,, I mean sure they are noisy running and the drive-train makes a lot of noise also but if you take care of them they always seem to run!!
If you send me the model and serial numbers(make sure youhave them right no S's for 5's and 6's for 8's) anyway if you send me a PM with the model and serial numbers I can run them for you and tell you exactly what you have!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

They were pretty good little engines.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I have a 7.5 horse 84 or 85. It is air and water cooled the head is air cooled and some water comes out the exhaust seemed to be a good running motor, On mine the bracket that holds the motor to the boat transom cracked and broke a couple of years ago and I havent been able to find a replacement. As far as I know Eska had gone out of buisness. Any idea's where to find one?


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

The model # is 1975-A and the ser.# is 57-018261 it's a 5 1/2 hp.
I'm guessing it's a model year 1975 air cooled (complicated system). Any other info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Pitbull :

Check here :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26454&item=2428639529 

or here :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26454&item=2428768665

In fact, here's a manual that's available :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26453&item=2428244482 

Good luck guys !


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

well since it's an 1975-A it is a 1975 if it were a B or C it would be a 1976,,
I can't tell you too much about it other than the recomended oil gas mix is 32 to 1,,,as for parts well you can still get pionts and a condenser even gaskets,,,but if you need a carb kit or a clutch pack you are pretty well screwed,,
the carb kit is not to big a deal as long as all you need is a basic rebuild,,,but if you need a new needle or a float well big problem
and the clutch pack that would be a bumer!
I think you should clean out the fuel system and carb put a fresh champion J-13-Y,,then a fresh mix of gas and see if you cant light the candle!!!
PITBULL unless you find a junk motor I don't think you will find one,,so why don't you take your broaken clamp and have it tig welded and you are back in bizz!!!


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Here you go Pitbull:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26455&item=2428842702


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Thank you for the advise guys.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Thanks Tonga you are a wealth of information. I'll mix up some fuel and put in a new plug and fire it up. I've got a guy at work who will give me a $100.00 for it so i'm going to unload it. Thanks again


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Jpollman and Hotwired I just checked your links and I have to say there is nothing you can't find on E-Bay !!
pretty sweet!!!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

TONGA,

You're right ! I'm continually AMAZED at what I can scrounge up on ebay with just a quick search.


----------

